# Session fixation error writing lead out..HELP!!?



## atmg68 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in need of some help with this issue i can't solve. I'm trying to make a legal copy/backup disc of my xbox 360 game. I'm using image burn and have been able to make other backups from previous games i've owned but one day it just started giving me this at the 94% mark everytime while burning the backup..Reason:session fixation error writing lead out...i've reinstalled imageburn with hte newest software and reinstalled itunes as well with hte newest software (other forums said itunes may causes problems with imageburn)..ANY ADVICE?

I have a Toshiba Satellite A205-S7443
-TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-L632D TO04 (D:ATA)

I'm not sure whats wrong and i'd appreciate any help, thanks

Here's the log from today while trying to make the backup..

I 09:53:25 ImgBurn Version 2.4.4.0 started!
I 09:53:25 Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition (6.0, Build 6000)
I 09:53:25 Total Physical Memory: 2,086,720 KB - Available: 1,054,976 KB
I 09:53:25 Initialising SPTI...
I 09:53:25 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices...
I 09:53:25 Found 1 DVD±RW/RAM!
I 09:55:33 Operation Started!
I 09:55:33 Source File: C:\Users\Austin\Desktop\New Folder\xbox 360 games\ZARTHGA4\ZARTHGA4\ZARTHGA4.dvd
I 09:55:33 Source File Sectors: 3,825,936 (MODE1/2048)
I 09:55:33 Source File Size: 7,835,516,928 bytes
I 09:55:33 Source File Volume Identifier: XGD2DVD_NTSC
I 09:55:33 Source File Volume Set Identifier: 34672923
I 09:55:33 Source File Implementation Identifier: Sonic Scenarist 3.1
I 09:55:33 Source File File System(s): ISO9660, UDF (1.02)
I 09:55:33 Destination Device: [0:0:0] TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632D TO04 (D (ATA)
I 09:55:33 Destination Media Type: DVD+R DL (Disc ID: RITEK-S04-66) (Speeds: 2.4x)
I 09:55:33 Destination Media Sectors: 4,173,824
I 09:55:33 Write Mode: DVD
I 09:55:33 Write Type: DAO
I 09:55:33 Write Speed: 2.4x
I 09:55:33 Link Size: Auto
I 09:55:33 Lock Volume: Yes
I 09:55:33 Test Mode: No
I 09:55:33 OPC: No
I 09:55:33 BURN-Proof: Enabled
I 09:55:33 Book Type Setting: DVD-ROM
I 09:55:33 User Specified L0 Data Zone Capacity: 1,913,760
I 09:56:17 Set L0 Data Zone Capacity Succeeded!
I 09:56:17 Filling Buffer... (40 MB)
I 09:56:18 Writing LeadIn...
I 09:56:21 Writing Session 1 of 1... (1 Track, LBA: 0 - 3825935)
I 09:56:21 Writing Track 1 of 1... (MODE1/2048, LBA: 0 - 3825935)
I 09:56:21 Writing Layer 0... (LBA: 0 - 1913759)
I 10:15:35 Writing Layer 1... (LBA: 1913760 - 3825935)
I 10:34:50 Synchronising Cache...
I 10:35:04 Closing Track...
I 10:35:08 Finalising Disc...
W 10:39:41 Potential 'WaitImmediateIO' Deferred Error - (94%, 0/3) - Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
W 10:39:41 Finalise Disc Failed! - Reason: Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
W 10:39:41 Retrying (1 of 3)...
W 10:44:16 Potential 'WaitImmediateIO' Deferred Error - (94%, 0/3) - Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
W 10:44:16 Retry Failed - Reason: Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
W 10:44:16 Retrying (2 of 3)...
W 10:48:50 Potential 'WaitImmediateIO' Deferred Error - (94%, 0/3) - Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
W 10:48:50 Retry Failed - Reason: Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
W 10:48:50 Retrying (3 of 3)...
W 10:53:28 Potential 'WaitImmediateIO' Deferred Error - (94%, 0/3) - Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
W 10:53:28 Retry Failed - Reason: Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
E 13:05:40 Finalise Disc Failed! - Reason: Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
I 13:05:40 Finalising Disc (Last Attempt!)...
E 13:10:26 Finalise Disc Failed! - Reason: Session Fixation Error Writing Lead Out
E 13:10:26 Failed to Write Image!
I 13:10:26 Exporting Graph Data...
I 13:10:27 Graph Data File: C:\Users\Austin\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn\Graph Data Files\TSSTcorp_CD-DVDW_TS-L632D_TO04_MONDAY-JUNE-15-2009_9-55_AM_RITEK-S04-66_2.4x.ibg
I 13:10:27 Export Successfully Completed!
E 13:10:27 Operation Failed! - Duration: 03:14:53
I 13:10:27 Average Write Rate: 3,313 KB/s (2.4x) - Maximum Write Rate: 3,439 KB/s (2.5x)


----------



## atmg68 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm using IMGBURN with Memorex DVD+R Dual Layer Discs...i've made a few backups using this medium so don't really think its the type of discs im using..


----------

